# Perl breaks all my ports!



## Mr-T (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello,

I've just done a fresh install of FreeBSD 9.0, I installed bash shell OK, and have updated my default shell for my users. Now I am trying to install software (wget, curl and sabnzbd++) but it keeps dying with perl 5.12

Output shown below, can anyone help please?


```
[root@homenas /usr/ports/ftp/curl]# make install clean
===>  License MIT accepted by the user
===>  Found saved configuration for curl-7.24.0
===>  Extracting for curl-7.24.0
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for curl-7.24.0.tar.lzma.
===>   curl-7.24.0 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.12.4 - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/bin/perl5.12.4 in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.12
===>  Building for perl-5.12.4_4
`sh  cflags "optimize='-O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing'" dump.o` -DPIC -fPIC dump.c
	  CCCMD =  cc -DPERL_CORE -c -DAPPLLIB_EXP="/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.12.4/BSDPAN" -DHAS_FPSETMASK
 -DHAS_FLOATINGPOINT_H -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -fstack-protector -I/usr/local/include  -std=c89 -O2
 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing  -Wall -ansi -W -Wextra -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wendif-labels
 -Wc++-compat 
In file included from perl.h:4946,
                 from dump.c:27:
proto.h:297: warning: 'struct stat' declared inside parameter list
proto.h:297: warning: its scope is only this definition or declaration, which is probably not what you want
In file included from dump.c:29:
proto.h:299: error: conflicting types for 'Perl_cando'
proto.h:299: error: previous declaration of 'Perl_cando' was here
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.12/work/perl-5.12.4.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.12.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.12.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/ftp/curl.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/ftp/curl.
[root@homenas /usr/ports/ftp/curl]#
```


```
[root@homenas /usr/ports/ftp/wget]# make install clean
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Found saved configuration for wget-1.13.4_1
===>  Extracting for wget-1.13.4_1
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for wget-1.13.4.tar.xz.
===>   wget-1.13.4_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.12.4 - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/bin/perl5.12.4 in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.12
===>  Building for perl-5.12.4_4
`sh  cflags "optimize='-O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing'" dump.o` -DPIC -fPIC dump.c
	  CCCMD =  cc -DPERL_CORE -c -DAPPLLIB_EXP="/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.12.4/BSDPAN" -DHAS_FPSETMASK
 -DHAS_FLOATINGPOINT_H -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -fstack-protector -I/usr/local/include  -std=c89 -O2
 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing  -Wall -ansi -W -Wextra -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wendif-labels
 -Wc++-compat 
In file included from perl.h:4946,
                 from dump.c:27:
proto.h:297: warning: 'struct stat' declared inside parameter list
proto.h:297: warning: its scope is only this definition or declaration, which is probably not what you want
In file included from dump.c:29:
proto.h:299: error: conflicting types for 'Perl_cando'
proto.h:299: error: previous declaration of 'Perl_cando' was here
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.12/work/perl-5.12.4.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.12.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.12.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/ftp/wget.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/ftp/wget.
[root@homenas /usr/ports/ftp/wget]#
```


```
[root@homenas /usr/ports/news/sabnzbdplus]# make install clean
===>  Installing for sabnzbdplus-0.6.15
===>   sabnzbdplus-0.6.15 depends on executable: cheetah - found
===>   sabnzbdplus-0.6.15 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/pythonutils/configobj.py - found
===>   sabnzbdplus-0.6.15 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/_sqlite3.so - found
===>   sabnzbdplus-0.6.15 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python2.7 - found
===>   sabnzbdplus-0.6.15 depends on executable: par2repair - not found
===>    Verifying install for par2repair in /usr/ports/archivers/par2cmdline-tbb
===>   par2cmdline-tbb-20100203_5 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/automake-1.12 - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/bin/automake-1.12 in /usr/ports/devel/automake
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Extracting for automake-1.12
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for automake-1.12.tar.xz.
===>   automake-1.12 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.12.4 - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/bin/perl5.12.4 in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.12
===>  Building for perl-5.12.4_4
`sh  cflags "optimize='-O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing'" dump.o` -DPIC -fPIC dump.c
	  CCCMD =  cc -DPERL_CORE -c -DAPPLLIB_EXP="/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.12.4/BSDPAN" -DHAS_FPSETMASK
 -DHAS_FLOATINGPOINT_H -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -fstack-protector -I/usr/local/include  -std=c89 -O2
 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing  -Wall -ansi -W -Wextra -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wendif-labels
 -Wc++-compat 
In file included from perl.h:4946,
                 from dump.c:27:
proto.h:297: warning: 'struct stat' declared inside parameter list
proto.h:297: warning: its scope is only this definition or declaration, which is probably not what you want
In file included from dump.c:29:
proto.h:299: error: conflicting types for 'Perl_cando'
proto.h:299: error: previous declaration of 'Perl_cando' was here
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.12/work/perl-5.12.4.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.12.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.12.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/automake.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/archivers/par2cmdline-tbb.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/news/sabnzbdplus.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/news/sabnzbdplus.
```


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jun 9, 2012)

```
cd /usr/ports/ftp/ncftp3
make install && rehash
ncftp ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9-stable/lang
get perl-5.12.4_4.tbz
ncftp> bye
pkg_add perl-5.12.4_4.tbz
```
Might fix it.


----------



## Mr-T (Jun 9, 2012)

*O*k, I solved this by installing perl 5.14 - now everything else is installing.


----------

